# Stringbuffer/builder leeren



## Verjigorm (22. Okt 2008)

Was ist denn generell besser,
den Stringbuffer/builder neu zu erzeugen oder die delete()-Funktion zu benutzen?
Kann man ja auf viele "Container" anwenden

also entweder

```
builder = new StringBuilder();
```
oder

```
builder.delete(0, builder.length())
```
?

Geschwindigkeitsmässig macht es bei hier mir in diesem Fall eigentlich keinen Unterschied

mfg Verjigorm


----------



## Landei (22. Okt 2008)

```
builder.setLength(0);
```


----------



## Verjigorm (22. Okt 2008)

hm ok, das ist vielleicht noch besser


----------

